# Bacon



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Found out this morning that a friend was in the hospital. She is getting better. While I was there visiting the "nutritionist" came in to get her order for supper and breakfast. Since she is almost always nauseated, supper was picking jello and yogurt. Then the guy asked about breakfast. Before he could start giving her the options she said "Bacon!". I still need to explain to her why I almost fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bacon and eggs white toast works for me.
I like the other version of bacon also side pork.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Misty is cool, I love her!!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Woo boy, does this thread make me hungry for a BLT right now. I just ate some fried chicken and spicy beans, but I could make room for a BLT. After all a BLT is light and crunchy. Like an after dinner snack. :razz:


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I just got some Oscar Mayer hotdogs with bacon added. Everything is better with bacon, right? They were tasty but not real bacony.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I was eating an ice cream cone while watching Misty, now maybe I should have a bacon sandwich. 
BLT's are good for you too.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> I was eating an ice cream cone while watching Misty, now maybe I should have a bacon sandwich.
> BLT's are good for you too.


They are. There's that green and red stuff in them besides the bacon. I was told by my cardiologist that stuff is good.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

S has not hit the fan yet so freezer still works not living in town means we keep a freezer filled with a cow and a pig some lamb also.
The pig supplies a fair amount of good bacon, local butchers does a nice job on curing it.

Tomato Gray:
can of stewed tomatoes, little tabasco sauce some bacon fired up and spoon full of bacon drippings
Simmer stewed tomatoes add a small amount of corn starch ,just a bit to thick it slightly.
add bacon dripping chopper fried bacon drop it in pour over fresh biscuits .
Pot of coffee and the day begins


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

So how are them pee-yags killed?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Not allowed to have bacon anymore. Stupid heart attack...

I guess now that I can't eat bacon, I'll just have to donate what I would have eaten to my local mosque.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Bacon wrapped grilled shrimp.

Might shorten your lifespan a little, but you'll die happy!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Tomato Gray:
> can of stewed tomatoes, little tabasco sauce some bacon fired up and spoon full of bacon drippings
> Simmer stewed tomatoes add a small amount of corn starch ,just a bit to thick it slightly.
> add bacon dripping chopper fried bacon drop it in pour over fresh biscuits .
> Pot of coffee and the day begins


Damn, that sounds good!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Getting ready to fix breakfast bacon, pirogi apple slices coffee eat well but don't get carried away with it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope your friend is feeling better soon. =) Bacon always makes me feel better,too.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Bacon wrapped grilled shrimp.
> 
> Might shorten your lifespan a little, but you'll die happy!


Vert, couldn't find any shrimp that were "decent", so I went this route. here's a little bacon, mixed with creamcheese and jalapenos.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> So how are them pee-yags killed?


A true story. Now it can be told, the "well known chain" Supermarket in question does not exist anymore and the statute of limitations has run out.

In the early 1970's I worked in the produce department at a "well known chain" (not the store that was the scene of the "event") and we used to save the trimmings and old produce for a local pig farmer. So did other "well known chain" stores. It was probably against policy, but so what.
At the end of the year he gave a live pig to the stores that gave him produce. The pig was taken into the meat department walk-in cooler (to muffle the sound) and shot once in the head with a 22 handgun. It was then butchered, cut and wrapped (on company machines) and shared among us.
I'm sure that in the regulatory country we live in today the EPA, FDA, Dept of Agriculture, CDC, and so many more would have literally made a federal case out of this.
But, man, that fresh pork was excellent!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

It is hard to beat bacon.. My fiance will add brown sugar to it when it is about halfway done cooking. It gets all caramelized and sticky. If you haven't had it, you HAVE to try it!! She made some yesterday actually. This mornin, I got up and fixed sausage gravy and biscuits,eggs and some elk sausage on the side.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Mmmmm Bacon!!!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Inor and I just had bacon with cinnamon rolls. Hard to beat that sweet and salty combo. Both dogs and the cat were watching every bite. I swear the squirrel out on the deck was watching and drooling too.


----------



## Eternal_Prepper (Nov 12, 2013)

Bacon will forever be the best food ever!! lol.

I'm cooking up some maple flavoured strips right now 

Eternal_Prepper


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Bacon is the duct tape of the kitchen--- it can fix anything---


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Silverbullet said:


> Mmmm...bacon!
> 
> View attachment 3236


You had me at bacon... I made an amazing bacon, mushroom and onion Brussels sprout dish last night that will knock your socks off....


----------



## Eternal_Prepper (Nov 12, 2013)

HAHA:lol:

keep your cool 








Eternal_Prepper


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It was my turn to cook last night, so..................................Subway it was!!
Ummmm, good! The 12" Subway Melt - turkey breast, ham, and 4 pieces of bacon, covered with provolone and toasted. Then add lettuce, pickles, black olives and mayonaise (I also get tomatos on mine, but not the wife's).

Living outside a small town does have it's drawbacks. The only fast food available is Subway and Wendys.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I had fast food for breakfast this morning and didn't have to leave the house. Bacon, scrambled eggs and some sourdough toast! I can preserve bacon and bread by canning it but the eggs????? not so much.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was out of ham tonight so I made bacon bowls: mashed potatoes topped with corn topped with bacon. My son tells me, "Bacon is the most important," and I instantly thought of you guys.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

indie said:


> I was out of ham tonight so I made bacon bowls: mashed potatoes topped with corn topped with bacon. My son tells me, "Bacon is the most important," and I instantly thought of you guys.


And you didn't invite us?? :shock:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> And you didn't invite us?? :shock:


I love you guys, but enough to share my bacon? Nawp.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

And I thought we were friends..........


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> And I thought we were friends..........


I'll admit to being slightly grudging of sharing the bacon with my kids. :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That's OK Indie, I am not a bacon fanatic but I do enjoy it occasionally. You actually share good food with your kids???? What is wrong with you?
When I was growing up mom got the best of everything - dad saw to that. When we were all eating roast beef she was having liver - I knew that had to be better than beef so I asked her if I could have some. It was a bit different but by the second time I was hooked. So we ate liver while the rest of the family had to settle for roast beef. I can't eat liver now because my wife gets sick at the smell of it. When she leaves town to visit her family I try to make sure I get some liver in me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Love liver and onions!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Not a fan, myself. More for you guys!


----------



## Eternal_Prepper (Nov 12, 2013)

Its funny how I see bacon stuff all over the place. There is even bacon air fresheners for your car now. lol.

Its another fad that will likely pass. But its fun while it lasts 









Eternal_Prepper


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Eternal_Prepper said:


> Its funny how I see bacon stuff all over the place. There is even bacon air fresheners for your car now. lol.
> 
> Its another fad that will likely pass. But its fun while it lasts
> 
> ...


Bacon will NEVER pass! Bacon and Poutine are two of the fundamental building blocks of the universe! Actually, you need bacon grease to even make Poutine. So see how fundamental it is? Heretic!!!


----------



## Eternal_Prepper (Nov 12, 2013)

What I mean is the hype surrounding a certain food group is bound to fade just like a fashion trend. I will always eat and love bacon but all the products and t-shirts and junk people are buying to promote bacon is not going to last.

Just look at some of this stuff:roll:

Bacon Products









Eternal_Prepper


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Eternal_Prepper said:


> What I mean is the hype surrounding a certain food group is bound to fade just like a fashion trend. I will always eat and love bacon but all the products and t-shirts and junk people are buying to promote bacon is not going to last.
> 
> Just look at some of this stuff:roll:
> 
> ...


Sorry, just messin' with you.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

The bacon "products" are still going strong. So if it is a fad - it has been a long one. I can say this because last Christmas I filled stockings with bacon stuff like bacon flavored suckers, bacon salt, bacon gum, etc. I notice the place where I got the stuff last year has even more this year.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Bacon will always be a "fade" to me! A "phase" to last a lifetime!

<3 bacon


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Of all the food we have canned we have never tried to can bacon. We put up two quarts of chili that we also had for dinner yesterday and we have canned beef, pork, chicken, and venison but I have not canned any bacon. Has anyone here tried canning bacon - if so what is your process?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Bacon will NEVER pass! Bacon and Poutine are two of the fundamental building blocks of the universe! Actually, you need bacon grease to even make Poutine. So see how fundamental it is? Heretic!!!


Inor, 
I Love me some Poutine! Was in Tom Reid's bar in downtown St. Paul last year and ordered Poutine. Had a bunch of southerners with me who had never had it. Before you know it we had 3 plates of Poutine on our table and I couldn't get those ******** out of the bar. The next day everyone talked about how good the Poutine was.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)




----------

